# Would you go/Have you been to a concert by yourself?



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Has anyone went to a concert alone? Would or wouldn't you go alone and why/why not?
I'm considering it, next month. Doubt I'll be able to find anyone who has the money for a ticket(even though they're only $18-20)/will go with me. I haven't been to a concert in about 2 years(since I was pregnant!) and I'm wanting to go to this one- it's just about an hour and 1/2 away(which is close, considering I live in the middle of nowhere)


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah,I have several times and it's a little bit weird when you first arrive,but when the music starts it doesn't matter.I'm usually not sober either,but not overly drunk either lol.Just enough to make me relax.
I'm actually going to one alone tonight which is a little bit scary since it's the first time after arriving here.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Only if it was one of my favourite bands and I knew the setlist was gonna be kickass, otherwise no.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Have about 3 times now. It's a little awkward lining up and waiting on your own with no one to talk to but once you are in there and the bands start it just becomes an awesome experience.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks for the votes/replies


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I've only been to outdoor concerts. Id like to go to a real indoor one someday, though.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The worst part was the line, but once I was in the venue, I was fine. * didn't mean to rhyme* lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I haven't, but I would. I don't think anyone would even notice that I was by myself. I'd just try to arrive when the band was starting so that I wouldn't have to stand around awkwardly.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you kidding, I don't even go to movie theaters or restaurants by myself let alone concerts. 

Even though in my mind I know it's perfectly OK and shouldn't be a big deal, I'd still feel extraordinarily awkward.. like I'd might as well have it stamped on my forehead or something.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I've only ever been to one concert, which was last month, though it was classical.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Loving music + Having no tastes in common with friends = Going to most concerts alone


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Not sure I could go to a concert alone. I saw Metallica once with a couple of friends who weren't seated near me and that actually worked out okay, but it would be strange to me not to have someone to go with and leave with. IDK nothing wrong with it but just not something I would be comfortable with. But I am not comfortable with many things I probably should be so what the hell do I know... :fall :eyes :?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I do it quite often. But it has to be general admission that way I can move around and blend in easier. I'd feel much too self conscious being stuck in a seat.

Some shows I go to, nobody speaks a single word to me and it works out great. Other times, I have encountered awkward experiences socially. But it doesn't deter me from going again.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I could never!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't gone to many events in big arenas or anything, especially alone. I don't know that I could. I would really love to go to a concert soon though. It isn't easy because of certain fears to get passed, but I am craving some experiences like that right now. I don't think there is anything wrong with going alone at all. I just think I would need to go with someone.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I used to.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I never have, but I would like to. Actually, on June 8th mewithoutYou is playing at the Hawthorne Theatre in Portland, OR, and I am thinking of going by myself.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would if i had enough drink consumed


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I was actually thinking about this today, I never have but I definetely will sometime. You're never really alone at concerts anyway, the collective swave of emotions and focus from the crowd can be totally engrossing of you let it.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

As said previously,I went to one on thursday.Felt a bit akward when I first walked in,but I don't think people noticed that I was alone that much.
I even saw a couple of other people who seemed to be alone,but you never can know because all though someone is standing alone they don't necessarily have to be alone.
Anyway,some drinks before usually helps me not feeling so nervous and you won't regret it when you get to see a band that you like playing live :yes


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

You should go.  I went to my first concert alone last month and I had a good time, even if it was a little awkward at first. Is it a big show or a small one? I think the larger the crowd, the easier it is when by yourself just for the fact that nobody knows who is with who and you can easily blend into the mix.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I've thought about it because sometimes I want to see what others do not. Based on some of the other posts, you should go. Sounds like most have fun once there.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I probably would if i really wanted to go. Crowds don't bug me. I thrive among anonymity.


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

gone to a few, the only part thats annoying is the 30min~ set up time between bands.

Warped tour alone was pretty fun since its just a giant festival type atmosphere and wandering is fun  too bad the bands have been not-my taste last year and most of this years.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Saqq said:


> Warped tour alone was pretty fun since its just a giant festival type atmosphere and wandering is fun  too bad the bands have been not-my taste last year and most of this years.


yeah, Warped Tour is almost all faceless rock for the teenage crowd. But I still go anyway just because it's fun. A lot of festivals don't have any downtime. And it's cool just wandering around all day from stage to stage and checking out the booths and whatnot.

This summer I'm hitting up Warped, Mayhem, Ozzfest, Uproar, and Country Throwdown (last week).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No I haven't been and I doubt I will ever go to a concert alone.


----------

